# Sad news & advice needed



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have been a little heartsick the last few days. 

Mina and the other linnie I rescued (confirmed female) ended up being good friends. Around that same time I found a great lady who works pt and lives nearby me who wanted the turquoise rescue linnie. She has canaries and cockatiels. Really nice lady. I couldn't keep two pet linnies in addition to my other responsibilities. They aren't as difficult as larger species but in line with my other stuff, two pet linnies would be too much. It takes more time and work to earn their trust, bond with them, and socialize them than it does budgies and plets from my experience. I also feel that they are a bit needier than either parrotlets or budgies. So I found myself in a bit of situation. I didn't want to separate them. And the whole time I have had Mina I have known she just wasn't confident enough to be a single bird. As she hit maturity, she seemed less interested in Cozette and would push her around more. No matter what I tried, she just had a hard time bonding and relaxing. The lady came and met them and I had to make a tough decision about what might be best for Mina. It was so hard. But I let her take them both after a hard goodbye and many tears. The lady promised to let me know if she can't keep them for any reason. So I have been missing Mina alot over the last couple days and crying here and there. I talked to the lady today and she said things are going great. Mina and the other linnie are best buds to quote her. She loves the two of them and has even joined some linnie groups. It felt good to hear but also sad. Overall I am happy that Mina will finely have the friendship she has needed and that I couldn't ever give her. But I miss her still.

Anyway, for the advice part. So now I have Cozette. Alone. Even tho Mina over the last few months pretty much ignored her and pushed her around when she wasn't ignoring her, she wasn't alone and Mina never hurt her of course....just bullied her. She seems fine and kind of oblivious, calling me a little bit, but it is hard to tell how she feels because she is so easy going for the most part. I know she liked Mina more than Mina liked her lol and would preen her often (Mina never returned the favor and would often chase her away). So I wondered if I should get her a budgie friend. Is that what she'd want or would she rather have more time with me? I looked at a few. My issue is do I get a male or female and do I want another hormonal female like Gemma my plet if I get a male budgie? Is that what Cozette will turn into with a male present? I know female budgies often don't get along as well right? I wouldn't mind a few budgies babies here and there if it happened but I don't want a chronic breeder/egg layer or hormonal mess either. Cozette has a great personality and I wouldn't want her to turn into that. So I don't know what to do. I feel sad everytime I look at Cozette. I wish she could talk and tell me what she'd like. Because they can't talk, I really am trying to make the best decisions for them all. I really hope I made the best decision for Mina. 

So there you have it. I'd love to hear your guys' thoughts. I am a bit all over emotionally with everything that has went on lately.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a great thing you did. A person can be no better pet owner than to be measured as you just were, and pass like you just did. I think it all depends on how much time you have to give to cozette. A male friend doesn't mean you will have egg's or babies. I know you will keep us posted on whatever you decide. Don't be sad...:hug:


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

What you did for Mina was a very selfless act and you are to be commended for putting her needs before your own. I am sure you will also do what is right for Cozette. If she seems happy and you can give her the attention she needs then I would keep things as they are now. As you already know there is no guarantee that a new budgie, of either sex, will mean best buds results.

If you do decide to get another budgie I would focus on personality rather than gender and of course the parents history. If you can find a reputable breeder who knows their birds then I would imagine the chances of getting one with hormone issues becomes a lot less, so you can be open to male or females.

Till then enjoy your little Cozette and don't feel you need to rush into a decision. :hug:


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

milipidi said:


> If you do decide to get another budgie I would focus on personality rather than gender and of course the parents history. If you can find a reputable breeder who knows their birds then I would imagine the chances of getting one with hormone issues becomes a lot less, so you can be open to male or female


This is interesting. So hormone issues with parrots can be related to gentics or breeding? I'd like to know more about what you mean.

Both you and Jonah said choose based on personality, what should I look for? Can english and pet types be friends? Can I put Cozette with a male english if I came across one with a good personality? I don't have either one in mind particularly just questions.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you both. It's been hard without Mina. Everytime I think of her or look at Cozette, I get a bit teary eyed.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Cozette said:


> This is interesting. So hormone issues with parrots can be related to gentics or breeding? I'd like to know more about what you mean.
> 
> Both you and Jonah said choose based on personality, what should I look for? Can english and pet types be friends? Can I put Cozette with a male english if I came across one with a good personality? I don't have either one in mind particularly just questions.


Hormonal imbalances in humans can be hereditary, no idea if this has been researched in parrots. I would think that it is a link that probably transfers to other species though. However, I was thinking more along the lines that a good breeder would know the history of his birds and breed accordingly. Therefore a greater chance of getting healthy, problem free birds.

Exhibition or Pet type budgies get along just fine. As for personality, you want a bird that will get on with Cozette. Even in a young budgie you can tell if they are going to be over the top, full of energy, mellow or shy. When matching them up I try to go for something the same or slightly above/below in the personality stake, but not opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

As hard as it must have been, in the end you did the right thing for Mina and her overall happiness.
As to Cozette, if so far she hasn't displayed any nesting behaviours, I doubt that would change and she can't turn into a chronic egg layer out of the blue just because you got her a male companion. It doesn't work that way, this is a trait that is unfortunately bred into the bird and first starts to show itself by the time the bird first matures (when reaching the teenage phase at about 6 months old).


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sorry to hear about Mina leaving, but it seems like it worked out for the benefit of everyone. 
I don't know how Cozette would act around another male budgie, but if I were you, I would look into getting a male English budgie. I hear they are a little more laid back.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Li is offering you such great advice that I really have nothing I can add on that front. I do want to say that I think it's wonderful that you put Mina's needs above your own - as hard as that was for you. I agree with Randy that you did the hardest thing a pet owner can do, performed selflessly and admirably and are to be commended for looking out for the best interest and well-being of little Mina. :hug:

I believe that giving both yourself and Cozette a few weeks to settle into what is now your new reality is your best course of action. You may find that you spend more time with her and that she is quite happy as a solo budgie. 

If you choose to get her a new budgie friend a few weeks down the road, you'll know that you've taken the time needed to consider your decision calmly and rationally rather than fraught with overwhelming emotion.*


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I have known I would have to part with Mina for sometime unless I was willing to get another pet linnie. I just couldn't do that with my other responsibilities. Just Mina alone took up a lot of my time. It is even more evident how much time she took in her absence and it still wasn't enough. I just kept thinking, maybe it will just take more time...and so again and again I'd put off the thought and just hope she'd get used to being alone and grow more confident with time.

Anyway, this rescue linnie was a fluke thing and was also supposed to be untame according to what I was told (but definitely was not the case). So I definitely didn't plan it to happen this way. I guess it was meant to happen this way or I wouldn't have been able to give Mina up. Many many times before I thought about it but just couldn't go through with it unless it was just the right person. And this situation just came together so easily that I knew there wouldn't be a better person or safer circumstance to do the right thing for her. I was crying days before the lady came after setting up the meeting because I knew that if she wanted both, I'd have to go through with it. It was in the hands of fate. Had she not wanted or couldn't take Mina, I don't think I could have gone through with it with someone else unless another perfect person and circumstance came along. And it would have been heartbreaking for Mina to have a linnie friend for the first time, only to have it ripped away from her.

I couldn't just give her to anyone and not know what happened to her. Anyway, my heart is with Mina out there. Sending my love and all my desire for her to have a good life with lots of love and companionship. I will always wonder about her and think of that beautiful face, most likely for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

I talked to Susan today. The lady that took Mina and the other linnie. She said that she named the turquoise Bijou and that they are "the funniest little birds". And that they were all three outside together on the patio enjoying the nice weather. I sure miss Mina and Bijou (she had such a sunny disposition) but especially Mina. But it is good hear that Susan loves them and that they are doing good. Some progress at least--I didn't cry this time when talking to her.


----------

